# Joseph Holbrooke: Dramatic Overture "1914", for brass band



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

I recently found a manuscript score of the composition *"1914, for brass band"* by *Joseph Holbrooke*. This work was composed around 1920 and later revised and retitled to "Clive of India", a title under which it is known today. This revised version was published in 1940 and was test piece of the British Open Brass Band Championship, at Belle Vue, Manchester, in September 1940. It was performed from time to time in the 1940s to 70s, but then it fell more and more into oblivion.
I have now typeset the original version and one can find a score and sound sample on my website:

https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/joseph-holbrooke/

Best,
Tobias


----------

